# Pelagic Magic round two...



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Headed out at 11am on Saturdayfrom Orange Beach onthe second trip of the year aboard "Pelagic Magic" a 36 Contender. Ended up limiting on jacks pretty quick and they avg'd about 30 lbs. Headed farther south to the beer can and saw a few yfts jumping so we decided to stay there saturday afternoon and night. Ended up putting 8 yfts on ice, and lost one nice one at the boat. The first yft I hooked into was on my Tiagra 16 and he put up a good fight....needless to say I gave in and traded my gimbal for the standup harness...he weighed 85 lbs after gutted and bled. Total count: 6 AJ's, 8 YFTs, 3 small dolphin. Here are a few pics:










not for the faint of heart.....





































BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

you suck

since when did people start dressing up to go fishing?


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

what bait you guys using on those tuna?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

We fished next to ya'll for a while. We felt bad for ya'll when it started raining, but at least it was calm. Good Job on the fish.


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

HOLLY MOLLY ... NICE TUNA ...:usaflag


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris, maybe if you were as serious about fishing as us you might start dressing up.

We caught all the tuna in the mouth....with a hook....enough said.

We didnt mind the rain too much since we caught a couple in the downpour...and it helped wash the boat.

Who all is fishing next weekend? Looking like 1-2s for saturday. We will be out there again if the weather holds....ch 68


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mohican (5/18/2009)*
> 
> We caught all the tuna in the mouth....with a hook....enough said.


best response ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *jamesm1976 (5/18/2009)*what bait you guys using on those tuna?


I dont think the methods for catching tuna are all that secretive...poppers, live baits or chunking. The hard part is finding them while they are feeding near the surface.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Tex nailed it....just gotta be in the right place at the right time. That sushi was out of this world good!! Nothin better than fresh yft! Good luck to all those fishing in the MBGFC Memorial Day tourney...looks like its calling for 1-2s on saturday!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Mohican, is that sarcasm in the 1 to 2's? This morning they are calling for 4 to 7's sat, and occasional gale force gust friday night. That is on weather underground. Where you looking?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like this mornings update changed the forecast dramatically! I use NOAAs marine forecast...I think weather underground steals their data from NOAA since it usually is identical.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mohican (5/18/2009)*
> 
> Who all is fishing next weekend? Looking like 1-2s for saturday.


way to open your mouth too soon and ruin it for everyone!!! :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (5/19/2009)*Mohican, is that sarcasm in the 1 to 2's? This morning they are calling for 4 to 7's sat, and occasional gale force gust friday night. That is on weather underground. Where you looking?


i am seeing 6-8's sat "subsiding" to 4-7 on sunday:doh


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep....looks like a rough weekend...at least it will "subside" for the MBGFC Memorial Tournament guys. Maybe the fish will get a rest and be ready for us next weekend!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

freakin damn hurricane out there


----------

